# eth0 speed problem. 100kB/s in lan traffic

## ||kafre||

well i have a 100mbits lan with proftp, samba and many other things, but i cant understand why one day eth0 in my machine startet to communicate with other computers at about 80-180 kB/s. It happens with proftp being this machine the server or the client, with samba the same way and any network traffic in our out. Dont know what to do. Nic is a Realtek8139 device and some time ago without modifing anything worked properly, even sometimes it works again at "normal" speed 4-5 MB/s. The card is ok cause in this machine have a windows installed and works at more than 9MB/s. 

Any idea plz? i cant transfer anything at 100kb/s :_(

i'm using 8139too controller. Cant really understand why some days it works fine without modifing anything, and always working with the same kernel. Router and cable's failure not possible.

----------

## Crg

 *||kafre|| wrote:*   

> well i have a 100mbits lan with proftp, samba and many other things, but i cant understand why one day eth0 in my machine startet to communicate with other computers at about 80-180 kB/s. It happens with proftp being this machine the server or the client, with samba the same way and any network traffic in our out. Dont know what to do. Nic is a Realtek8139 device and some time ago without modifing anything worked properly, even sometimes it works again at "normal" speed 4-5 MB/s. The card is ok cause in this machine have a windows installed and works at more than 9MB/s. 
> 
> Any idea plz? i cant transfer anything at 100kb/s :_(
> 
> i'm using 8139too controller. Cant really understand why some days it works fine without modifing anything, and always working with the same kernel. Router and cable's failure not possible.

 

Any messages reported in dmesg?

Do you have any traffic shapping script installed?

Also have you checked the output of ifconfig to see if it shows large amount of errors?

----------

## ||kafre||

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xe0a7e000, 00:02:44:35:89:38, IRQ 3

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

dmesg aint show any error or extrange messages.

Errors what kind of errors do you mean?

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:44:35:89:38

          inet addr:192.168.0.5  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:87872 errors:87 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:121844 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:36452298 (34.7 Mb)  TX bytes:17922221 (17.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:3 Base address:0xe000

----------

## think4urs11

sounds to me like problems with auto negotiation.

check your settings with

```
mii-tool
```

 or 

```
ethtool eth0
```

and (if the card is in auto-mode) set all your cards to fixed values (same on all cards of course)

HTH

T.

----------

## ||kafre||

mii-tool answers

eth0: 100 Mbit, full duplex, link ok

and ethtool says:

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP MII ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: No

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: MII

        PHYAD: 32

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: off

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0xffffffff (-1)

        Link detected: yes

it seems no problem here? i get tons of errors in ifconfig, i think there're not normal ->th0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:44:35:89:38

          inet addr:192.168.0.5  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:20342 errors:685 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:19128 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:24894537 (23.7 Mb)  TX bytes:1981188 (1.8 Mb)

          Interrupt:3 Base address:0x6000

is it normal to have 685 errors in 23.7 Mb transferred? maybe an irq problem? i've looked at post and says the nic is in irq 3??? i think it was in irq 10 or 11 so dont know why it's in irq 3 now 

 :Confused: 

----------

## think4urs11

uhmmm

broken cabling?

----------

## ||kafre||

as ia said no router or cable´s problem. In windows network goes at about 9MB/s without problem.

----------

## neuron

noise on pci bus/bad irq?

try to find out which irq it uses (and be sure, bios might print it, depends on bios), and make sure it's not sharing irq.

You could also try moving it to another pci slot.

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

Similar problem did hit me couple of days ago, that was with integrated Intel e1000 NIC and a Dell desktop box. The reason was that NIC was interfering with USB... right after I disabled USB support in the kernel config and rebooted, transfer speeds bumped up from 100-200 kb/s to many megabytes per second.

----------

## ||kafre||

let's see.

First is was on irq3 - really dont know why  :Confused:  - then i get tons of errors in ifconfig and dont know why either it started magically to transfer at about 3MB/s .. so i decided to change to another pci and now is in irq 11, i have no more free pci's so no more irq's possible. It started to generate only a few errors about 22 in 800MB transferred and now it works close to 4MB/s . 

Tried to disable hotplug and usb on the boot and nothing happened so i suspect it should be an irq problem. Will try to move other cards to look for a better config.

Thx all - Up the gentoo'ers.  :Smile: 

----------

## eagle_cz

what is your kernel i had this problem with gs-sources for a while

sometiems it was ok and sometime it culd not go faster that 150 kb/s

----------

## ||kafre||

2.4.20-gentoo-r6

----------

